# She's golden, isn't she?



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And it looks like her coat is longer than that of a lab......


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Here's another shot where you can see her tail. A lab's tail doesn't have feathers.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Well.....I have people asking sometimes if Samson is a Lab.... Maybe people just can't tell....


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, the problem is that they might never consider contacting a golden rescue group about her because they're calling her a labrador!!! 

This place puts down something like 3,000 pets a year. Mislabeling a young puppy could mean a death sentence.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

She's close enough! And those Lab/Golden mixes are such fine dogs. What's the link to the shelter's Web site? I will pass the info along to some Georgia groups and to a good friend in Tennessee who does a lot of rescue work for Alabama dogs.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

The nose is yellow Lab, so probably a yellow Lab/Golden mix?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

It's www.shelbyhumane.org


----------



## Jason Jaber (Dec 30, 2005)

definitely looks golden to me, i didnt know their noses could go to the lighter color at such a young age..


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

My goldens nose has lightened up and he looks nothing like a lab.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

My 2 year old male has always had a pink nose. We don't feel it makes him any less purebred then not. The pic of that dog, doesn't look purebred to me and I've been working with Goldens for quite a while.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> This baby is listed as a 5-month-old labrador retriever on the Shelby County AL Humane Society's Web site. What lab has gold fur? This is a high kill shelter and there are no local golden rescue groups.


This girl is being taken into rescue by J&L Golden in AL.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks, Lisa. She's a cutie.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

It's great to see that J&L is extending their reach for this dog. Thanks for the update!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

jeffreyzone said:


> It's great to see that J&L is extending their reach for this dog. Thanks for the update!!!



They work with this shelter quite a bit. I hope to have more info for you all soon - and of course a happy "tail" eventually!  

Take Care!
Lisa


----------

